# 4 Indiana Dems Charged With 2008 Election Fraud



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*4 Indiana Dems Charged With 2008 Election Fraud*


Officials accused of faking names and signatures on 2008 Dem presidential primary petitions, face felony charges
*VIDEO: Presidential Primary Fraud Case Heats Up *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im blue in the face.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

By all means, keep the self-destructing of Democrats and "progressives" going, I LOVE it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Not even the tip of the iceberg.


----------

